# المزارع الشمسية



## بشير الهيتي (2 أبريل 2009)

المزارع الشمسية :

كلن أشهر مشروع قدم بهذا الصدد هو مشروع مدير مركز الأبحاث البصرية في جامعة اريزونا آدن مينيل ، فقد وضع تصميماً لمفاعل شمسي تبلغ طاقته (1000) ميغاوات ويقضي هذا المشروع بتجميع أشعة الشمس بواسطة صفائح مغطاة بطبقات ماصة للأشعة ثم تضاف إليها أنواع من المصافي تعطي بخاراً عند درجة (540) مئوية وتحت يساوي (84) مرة الضغط الجوي .

تجمع الحرارة التي تلتقطها هذه الصفائح بواسطة سائل صوديوم ، ثم تنتقل إلى خزان من الملح السائل المنعزل عن الخارج بشكل يتيح له تخزين كمية الحارة كلها وضغطها لإنتاج البخار الذي يسير التوربينات ويعطي الكهرباء ، وحسب تقديرات مينيل نفسه فإن مردود هذا المفاعل يصل إلى 30% ، بالإضافة إلى ذلك يمكن تخطي الصعوبات التي تطرأ في الأيام الممطرة لعملية تخزين الحرارة التي بإمكانها أن تستمر لساعات عديدة . 



على كل حال فكل المحاولات والإمكانات التي تحاول الاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية توجد بعض المشكلات التي تجعل استخدام طاقة الشمس على نطاق واسع وبشكل اقتصادي صعباً جداً .

ومن هذه المشكلات ما يلي :

1- قلة كمية الأشعة الشمسية الساقطة على وحدة السطح حيث انه لابد من استخدام مساحات واسعة من المجمعات الشمسية لاستقبال مقدار كافٍ من الإشعاع لتحويله إلى طاقة مفيدة .

2- انخفاض كفاءة المجمعات الشمسية المستخدمة بسبب الفاقد من طاقة الشمس الساقطة .

3- تغير كمية الطاقة المجمعة خلال اليوم وعلى مدار فصول السنة وذلك بسبب التغير في كمية إشعاع الشمس .



2- طاقة الرياح :

استخدمت طاقة الرياح منذ أقدم العصور في دفع السفن الشراعية وفي إدارة طواحين الهواء التي استُعملت في كثير من البلدان في رفع المياه من الآبار وفي طحن الغلال والحبوب. إلاّ انه نظراً إلى عدم ثبات سرعة الرياح وعدم استمرارها فقد تأخر استخدامها كوسيلة رئيسية من وسائل توليد الطاقة الكهربائية. ويمكن فهم عدم الثبات في القدرة المنتجة منها عندما نعلم أن القدرة الناتجة من حركة الرياح تتناسب مع سرعة هذه الرياح (V-m/s) مرفوعة إلى الأس الثالث (v3) إضافة إلى أن كفاءة تحويل الطاقة تتوقف على سرعة الرياح ومتحرك الرياح الذي يتمتع بكفاءة تصميمية تصل نظرياً إلى 60 في المائة .تنتج طاقة الرياح بسبب اختلاف درجات تسخين الشمس للجو الناتج من عدم استواء سطح الأرض. إضافة إلى ذلك فان مورد طاقة الرياح متغير كثيراً، سواء من حيث الزمان أو من حيث الموقع. أما التغيير مع الزمن فيحدث خلال فترات تفصل بينها ثوان (عاصفات الريح) أو ساعات (الدورات اليومية) أو شهور (المتغيرات الموسمية). إضافة إلى ذلك فان هناك مشكلة أساسية في تعيين أفضل الأماكن رياحاً وفي تحديد مورد الريح الذي يمكن الحصول عليه عملياً في منطقة معينة. 



وتقدر كمية طاقة الشمس الممتصة من قبل الغلاف الجوي بحوالي وات في الساعة ، ويتحول قسم صغير منها إلى طاقة حركية على شكل رياح.

وتقدر طاقة الرياح الموجودة بالغلاف الجوي بحوالي وات في الساعة وهذه الطاقة تكفي لتزويد العالم بطاقة تزيد عن حاجته وتتحول الطاقة المحملة بالرياح إلى طاقة حركية ميكانيكية عن طريق طواحين الهواء حيث أن هناك العديد من أشكال الطواحين ذات التطبيقات المختلفة .

ويعتبر العالم الدنمركي بول لاكور أول من ولد الطاقة الكهربية عن طريق الطواحين الهوائية وقد توصل في أبحاثه الطويلة إلى تصميم نماذج جديدة من الطواحين ذات الكفاءة العالية بحيث أصبحت أسرع في الدوران وكان توليد الكهرباء من الطواحين الهوائية فتحاً جديداً في بلدان العالم والاستغلال الحديث لطاقة الرياح توسع في كثير من التطبيقات منها :

1- ضخ المياه من الآبار وأغراض الري بصفة عامة .

2- توليد الكهرباء .

3- أغراض التدفئة .

4- أغراض النقل البري والبحري .



المراوح الهوائية : 

تعتبر المراوح الهوائية أهم مكونات نظم تحويل طاقة الرياح إلى طاقة ميكانيكية وعدد الريش يتراوح ما بين 12- 24 حسب التصميم وتختلف المراوح من حيث القدرة فهناك المراوح التي لا يتعدى قدرتها نصف كيلو وات وهناك المراوح الهوائية العملاقة التي تصل قدرتها إلى ثلاثة آلاف كيلووات .



وتصنف المراوح الهوائية إلى نوعين :

1- مراوح ذات المحور الأفقي .

2- مراوح ذات المحور الرأسي .



المراوح ذات المحور الأفقي :

هذا النوع من المراوح يمكن استخدامه في حالتي أحمال الازدواج العالية والمنخفضة ولكن يعيب هذا النوع كون محور الدوران لهذه المراوح أن يكون موازي لاتجاه الرياح .



المراوح ذات المحور الرأسي :

يمكن تدويرها بالرياح القادمة من أي اتجاه والعامل الأساسي الذي يؤثر على مردود المراوح هو معامل القدرة والذي يمثل كفاءة التحويل من قدرة الرياح إلى القدرة الميكانيكية ولا يتطلب من هذا النوع من المراوح وضع المولّد الكهربي في أعلى البرج الحامل للتوربين كما هو الحال بالنسبة للتوربينات ذات المحور الأفقي .



ويكون مردود المروحة يساوي صفراً عندما تكون سرعة الرياح أقل من ثلاثة أمتار في الثانية بسبب الاحتكاك ويجب إيقاف المروحة عند ما تتخطى سرعة الرياح 30 متراً في الثانية لتجنب إصابتها بالضرر .

وتدلّ آخر الواردات على أن قدرة الرياح السنوية تبلغ عشرة آلاف مليار ميغاوات فإذا افترضنا أنه بإمكاننا استرداد جزء من مائة من هذه الاستطاعة لتوفّرت لدينا مائة ألف مليار كيلو وات أي ما يعادل جزءاً لا بأس به من استهلاك الكهرباء الحالي ، ويتراوح بين النصف وعشرة أضعاف تبعاً لتنوّع الرياح وسرعتها .



ويجب الأخذ بعين الاعتبار أحوال المناخ وتقلبات الطقس ، والاختيار يتم بثلاثة أنواع : 

الخشب للمراوح الصغيرة الحجم ، سبائك الألومنيوم أو البلاستيك في المراوح الكبيرة وفي كافة الأحوال ويتوجب على الجهاز كله أن يقاوم العواصف وذلك يتطلب بحد ذاته توفير مقاومة ميكانيكية جيدة أو جهاز أتوماتيكي لتخبئة الشفرات الخاصة للمراوح .

وبالإضافة إلى ذلك هناك مشكلة ثانية تطرح بالنسبة للآلات ذات المحور الأفقي هي مسألة تحديد اتجاهها فعلى المروحة أن تكون دوماً مواجهة للهواء الذي يدور دون انقطاع ويغّير اتجاهه في كل لحظة .

وعندما يتم صنع المروحة تأتي المرحلة الثانية في صناعة المحرك الهوائي وهي تحويل الطاقة الميكانيكية إلى طاقة كهربية .



تخزين طاقة الرياح :

محطات الطاقة التي تعمل بطاقة الرياح تتميز في إنهاء لا يصدر عنها أية مواد ملوثة للبيئة ولا يصدر عنها أية ضوضاء ولذا من الممكن إقامتها بالقرب من المناطق السكنية دون حدوث أية أضرار من استعمالها .

وتعتبر طاقة الرياح طاقة لاعتمادها على الوقت وبعض العوامل الأخرى المتغيرة وطاقة الرياح يكون استغلالها اقتصادياً عندما يمكن خزنها لاستعمالها وقت الحاجة ولهذا نحتاج إلى أنظمة تخزين لهذه الطاقة .

وإذا كان الهدف من استخدام طاقة الرياح هو ضخ المياه من الآبار الجوفية فإنه يمكن تخزين هذه الطاقة على هيئة طاقة وضع وذلك بضخ المياه إلى خزان مرتفع يسمح بمرور المياه إلى خزان آخر منخفض لاستخدامه عند الحاجة .



ومن أكثر وسائل التخزين انتشارا التخزين الكيميائي في بطاريات الرصاص وخاصة للمناطق ذات الاستهلاك المنخفض وهي سهلة الاستخدام في أي مكان كما أن الطاقة المخزونة قابلة للاستخدام في الحال حسب الحاجة وصيانتها سهلة وميسرة وهناك أنواع أخرى من البطاريات مثل (النيكل – زنك ) وبطاريات ( زنك – كلور ) ويجري حالياً تطوير أنواع أخرى من البطاريات في العالم .



3- طاقة المياه :

طاقة المياه من الطاقات المتجددة فقد أمكن الاستفادة من حركة الماء في إنتاج الطاقة في العصر الحديث ، وهي أنواع ثلاثة الطاقة الكهرومائية وطاقة المد والجزر وطاقة الأمواج البحرية .



الطاقة الكهرومائية :

يقصد بالطاقة الكهرومائية : طاقة المياه الساقطة عبر توربينات يتم عن طريقها تحويل الطاقة الميكانيكية الناتجة إلى تيار كهربي باستخدام المولدات الكهربي .



وقد ساهم التقدم التقني في فروع الهندسة المدنية المختلفة في بناء سدود ضخمة لحجز كميات كبيرة من المياه خلف تلك السدود ثم السماح بتدفق المياه على توربينات فتؤدي إلى دورانها وتوليد الكهرباء .

وقد أمكن تحديد كمية الطاقة الكهربية التي يمكن إنتاج في موقع ما ، عن طريق تحديد ارتفاع السد وكذلك منسوب المياه الساقطة من حوض التخزين ويمكن تقدير هذه الطاقة بالكيلو وات بضرب ارتفاع المياه الساقطة مقدراً بالأمتار في التدفق مقدّراً بالأمتار المكعبة في الثانية .

ويمكن تقسيم محطات توليد الطاقة الكهرومائية إلى أربعة أنواع هي :



1- محطات سريان الماء :

حيث يتم إنتاج الطاقة تبعاً لمعدل التدفق في النهر دون حجزاً أو تخزين للمياه ولا يعتمد على هذا النوع في إنتاج طاقة ثابتة .



2- محطات التخزين :

حيث يتم المياه خلف السد ، ومن ثم التحكم في استعمالها تبعاً للاحتياجات وهذا هو النوع السائد من أنواع محطات توليد الطاقة الكهرومائية ، وتجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن حجز مياه الأنهار غالباً ما يحقق أهدافاً أخرى كتوفير المياه لأغراض الشرب والزراعة والصناعة أو منع حدوث الفيضانات أو تكوين بحيرات صناعية تمثل بيئة ترفيهية .





3- محطات تخزين المياه بعد ضخها :

حيث يستفاد من الطاقة الفائضة من محطات توليد الكهرباء التقليدية خلال فترة الأحمال المخفضة كساعات الليل حيث يمكن ضخ المياه من خزان سفلي إلى آخر علوي ، ثم يعاد إسقاط المياه عبر توربينات توليد الطاقة الكهرومائية لتغطية أحمال الذروة ، نظراً لسرعة توليد الكهرباء من هذا المصدر ، ويؤدي هذا النظام التكافلي إلى خفض التكلفة الإجمالية لإنتاج الكهرباء .



4- محطات ارتفاعات السقوط المنخفضة :

حيث لا يزيد ارتفاع المياه الساقطة في هذه المحطات عن 20متراً ، وغالباً ما تقام على مجاري الأنهار الصغيرة ، وطبيعي أن يكون مقدار الطاقة المنتجة محدوداً ولقد تزايد هذا النوع من المحطات على المستوى العالمي .



حرارة الأرض الجوفية 
الأرض موضع مصدر آخر للطاقة . إنها الحرارة المتدفقة من داخل الأرض إلى سطح والتي يؤمن استغلالها طاقة رخيصة للبلاد التي تملكها .

وأصل هذه الطاقة مستمدة من جوف الأرض حيث تعتبر الأرض خزّاناً ضخماً من الحرارة التي يعتقد أن مصدرها :

1- أن الحرارة كانت كتلة غازية سديمية حارة جداً ثم بدأت تبرد مع مرور الزمن حيث بردت قشرتها وتصلبت نتيجة تماسها المباشر مع الفضاء الخارجي ، أما الجزء الداخلي منها فمازالت درجة حرارته عالية جداً .

2- أن حرارة الأرض تنتج من تحلل المواد المشعة الموجودة بمقادير صغيرة من الصخور التي يصل عمقها إلى 40 كم نتيجة تحلل عناصر مشعة .



إن الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية تتوفر في كل مكان من الكرة الأرضية على عمق مئات الأمتار غير أننا لا نستطيع في المستقبل المنتظر إلا استغلال المناطق الملائمة اقتصادياً وذلك ضمن القدرات التقنية السائدة وحيث أن الإنسان باستطاعته تحويل الطاقة من شكل إلى آخر فإن الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية تمثل مصدراً يستطيع الإنسان استغلاله لأغراضه المختلفة .



وهناك نوعان من الحرارة الجوفية : 

1- الحرارة ذات القدرة المنخفضة .

2- الحرارة ذات القدرة العالية .

لكن الفاصل بين هذين النوعين ليس محدداً بوضوح .

والتفسير العلمي الوحيد للفصل بينهما هو درجة الحرارة التي لا يمكن بدونها إنتاج الكهرباء وهي تتراوح بين (120) و(180) درجة مئوية .



الحرارة الجوفية ذات القدرة المنخفضة :

وتهتم دراستها بصورة خاصة بخزانات المياه الجوفية الموجودة في مناطق ذات تبدل حراري طبيعي . 

تبدأ الدراسة بتقييم لعدد الطبقات الجوفية الحارة التي لا يسمح التدفق الحراري الموجود فيها بإعطاء درجة حرارة تستخدم في إنتاج مباشر للكهرباء ولكنها تفيد في عدة قضايا منزلية ( التدفئة) وسياحية (مسابح ) وزراعية (تربية الحيوانات ) ، ( الزراعة داخل بيوت من الزجاج ....) وصناعية ( استخراج المواد الكيميائية ) ....الخ . 

يمكن أن تنفذ منفصلة عن بعضها البعض أو على التوالي تبعاً لدرجة الحرارة التي تتطلبها الحاجة .



الحرارة الجوفية ذات القدرة العالية :

وهي موجودة في الأماكن التي تنطوي على تغيرات شديدة في درجة الحرارة .

وهذه المناجم عبارة عن خزانات جوفية من الماء الحار والمضغوط Overheated، ( بين 200و 400 درجة مئوية ) . ويمكن استخراج هذه المياه إلى سطح الأرض بشكلها السائل أو الغازي.

كان الاعتقاد السائد أن هذه المياه المضغوطة والحارة ( أو البخار الصادر عن مناجم الحرارة هذه) مصدرها المياه الجوفية .



ولكن الأبحاث التي جرت مؤخراً أثبتت أنها تكونت من مياه الأمطار التي تسربت إلى داخل الأرض واستقرت في طبقة راشحة ترتكز على طبقة صخرية حارة .



والمعروف في علم الفيزياء أنه عندما تسخن الطبقات السفلي من المياه تنقص كثافتها وبالتالي ترتفع وتصبح تحت تأثير تيار يسمى بالحمل الحراري .



ولكي تتكون هذه المناجم الحرارية ينبغي أن تكون الطبقة المائية مغطاة بطبقة صخرية مانعة للماء تلعب دور الغطاء وتحبس الحرارة من داخلها وتقوم بعملية التبخير فيما بعد .

وبما أن الضغط يزداد بارتفاع الحرارة ، فإن درجة غليان الماء تصبح أكبر بكثير من درجة غليانه عند الغط الجوي العادي .

وإذا جرت المياه في الجيوب الصخرية بحالتها الغازية ، فإنها تعطي بخاراً جافاً يمكن استعماله لإدارة التوربينات والمحركات الكهربية . أما إذا كانت بحالتها السائلة فإنها تخضع لعامل التبخر أثناء صعودها إلى سطح الأرض .

والبخار الناتج يمكن أن يكون "جافاً " أو " رطباً " أي أن يحتوي على كمية ضئيلة من قطرات الماء وهذه الكمية من الماء ينبغي التخلّص منها قبل استعمال البخار في التوربينات خوفاً عليها من التصدع والتلف .

إن مناجم البخار الجاف أكثر أهمية من مناجم البخار الرطب وكن وجودها نادر في العالم .

وبالتالي يمكن تقسيم الحرارة الجوفية إلى عدة حقول وهي :



1- حقول البخار الجاف :

وهي عبارة عن خزانات من بخار الماء له درجة حرارة عالية وضغط عالٍ جداً مما يجعله ملائماً لأغراض توليد الطاقة الكهربية .



2- حقول المياه الساخنة :

وهي عبارة عن خزانات جوفية من المياه الساخنة التي تقع تحت ضغط عالٍ ودرجة حرارة عالية لذلك فإن هذه المياه عندما ترتفع إلى سطح الأرض ويقل الضغط عليها تتحول إلى بخار يستعمل في تشغيل التوربينات لتوليد الطاقة الكهربية .



3- حقول الصخور الحارة :

وهي نوع من الصخور ذات الحرارة العالية التي يمكن الاستفادة منها كمصدر للطاقة عن طريق استخراج الحرارة منه والطريقة المستخدمة هي حفر بئر ثم حقن المياه تحت ضغط عالي جداً لإحداث شقوق في الصخور وباستمرار الضخ تتمدد هذه الشقوق في الصخور مئات الأمتار وبعد ذلك يتم حفر بئر ثانية بالقرب من الأولى لتتقاطع مع هذه البئر في الشقوق .

وبعد ذلك يضخ ماء بارد داخل البئر الأولى وعند دورته داخل الشقوق يسخن ويخرج من البئر الثانية على شكل مياه ساخنة تستخدم في أغراض مختلفة .







التنقيب ومشكلاته عن مناجم الحرارة الجوفية :

يصعب اكتشاف مناجم الحرارة الجوفية سواء كانت بخاراً جافاً أم رطباً . وكذلك يصعب تقييم محتواها .

لقد قام الإنسان منذ سنوات بتجربة طرق مختلفة للتنقيب ولكنه لا يزال يجهل الكثير عن الظواهر الفيزيائية الكيميائية التي ترتبط بالجيوحرارية وبالتالي يصعب عليه التأكيد والجزم بأية طريقة من هذه الطرق .

ولكن بشكل عام يفضل استعمال وسائل عديدة في نفس الوقت بدلاً من وسيلة واحدة ومنفصلة ومن الممكن الدلالة على مناطق الحرارة ذات الطاقة العالية من على سطح الأرض بواسطة مؤشرات ودلائل تل على ذلك .



ويكن ترتيب وسائل التنقيب حسب طرق الترتيب الخاصة بها . فهناك الطرق التي تسمح بتكوين فكرة عن هيكلية المنطقة والتنبؤ بعدئذ عن أماكن وجود الكتل الساخنة والجيوب الصخرية التي تحتوي على المياه الحارة .



وهناك دراسات أكثر تحديداً وهي : 

1- دراسة درجة حرارة سطح الأرض ثم إقامة حفر لا تتعدى أعماقها الخمسين متراً .

2- تحليل الينابيع الحارة .

3- تحليل المواد الكيميائية التي تدخل أو تدل على وج&# 1608;دها وتعيين درجة مقاومتها للكهرباء .

4- تحليل الغازات التي تنفذ من خلال الشقوق الطبيعية وتحليل المخزون من المعادن التي يتنبأ بوجودها .

وغير ذلك من الدراسات .

ومن البديهي أن الطرق المستعملة يشكل ضمانة لنجاح الأبحاث بالرغم من أن التنقيب عن مناجم الحرارة يعد موضع دراسة حديثة العهد .



ويكفي أن نذكر أن الإنسان قام في الثلاثين سنة الأخيرة بالتنقيب عن النفط فبلغ عدد الحفريات عشرات الآلاف . وأن هذه الحفريات كانت في كل مرة تضع الناس أمام كافة النتائج الجيولوجية الناتجة عن هذا التنقيب .

جميع هذه النتائج أتت على شكل وثائق شكلت مصدراً هاماً للمعلومات التقنية عن الطبقات الأرضية العميقة الموجودة في الأحواض الترسيبية . هذه المعلومات عديدة ومتغيرة في الوقت نفسه وأهمها سجل خصائص الصخور وهو عبارة عم مسح جيولوجي يحتوي على كافة المعلومات عن الصخور التي يخترقها الحفر وعن مجمل العمليات المتعلقة بها .

تضاف إلى ذلك التسجيلات المستمرة للخصائص الفيزيائية للأراضي مثل :

1- المقاومة الكهربية .

2- درجة الإشعاعية .

3- الكثافة الإنتاجية .

4- كمية المياه والحرارة .



لكن تحديد خصائص المناجم لا تكفي لمعرفة طاقتها وإمكاناتها . وبالرغم من استعمال هذا المصدر للطاقة في العديد من البلدان إلا أن الجيوحرارية ذات الطاقة العالية سوف تبقى محدودة بقلة المناجم الطبيعية وبعدم قربها من المناطق الصناعية التي تتطلب بطبيعتها كميات كبيرة من الطاقة .

وغني عن الذكر أن بإمكان تلك الصناعات أن تذهب وتقام بالقرب من المناطق التي تزخر بمصادر الطاقة .



5- طاقة التمثيل الضوئي للنباتات :

تحتوي النباتات على الكلوروفيل والمركبات الطبيعية التي تمتص أطيافاً معينة ومحددة من الضوء المرئي بين الأحمر والبنفسجي .

والنبات لا يستفيد من إشعاع الشمس إلا 5 % في عملية البناء الضوئي وهذا الجزء من الطاقة مع أنه صغير نسبياً إلا أنه يعمل لإنتاج ما بين 150 – 200 بليون طن سنوياً من المادة العضوية الجافة ، وهي تساوي 800 مرة وزن جميع المواد التي ينتجها الإنسان سنوياً .



وكذلك أن بدون عملية التمثيل الضوئي لماء وجدت الحياة على سطح الأرض وذلك بسبب أن جميع الكائنات الحية تعتمد في الحصول على طاقتها اللازمة من النباتات الخضراء .

وهذه النباتات هي المنتجة للطاقة الكيميائية وهي تمثل المستوى الأول للطاقة الكيميائية الكامنة .



وباختصار مازالت عملية التمثيل الضوئي التي تحول الطاقة الشمسية إلى مركبات كيميائية من العمليات الغير معروفة ، وبالرغم من أنها عملية ذات مردود بسيط فإنها تحول الإشعاع الشمسي سنوياً إلى مركبات كيميائية مستقرة وبكميات تفوق حاجاتنا بعشرات المرات .

طاقة الهيدروجين (غير متجددة ولكن بديلة) :

يمكن تحويل غاز الهيدروجين إلى شكل آخر من الطاقة ويعتبر الهيدروجين من أكثر العناصر تواجداً في الكون حيث يمثل المادة الخام التي تكونت فيها كل العناصر الأخرى حيث أن كثير من النجوم والكواكب الأخرى تتكون من الهيدروجين .

ويعتبر الهيدروجين من ارخص أنواع الوقود المحضر صناعياً نسبة إلى كمية الطاقة المخزونة فيه .

وكذلك يعتبر الهيدروجين أحد بدائل الطاقة ولا يعد مصدراً أساسياً للطاقة ولكنه مصدراً ثانوياً للطاقة .



ويستهلك العالم حالياً من الهيدروجين ما يزيد عن 350 مليار متر مكعب سنوياً ، وينتج الهيدروجين حالياً ما النفط .



6- طاقة الكتلة الحيوية :

تطلق كلمة الكتل الحيوية على مجموعة المخلفات النباتية والحيوانية أو الميتة المتواجدة على سطح الأرض وقد تكون هذه المخلفات كالقمامة أو الروث ومخلفات الأشجار أو قد تكون سائلة كمخلفات الصناعات ومياه المجاري والتي يمكن إطلاق طاقتها الكامنة عن طريق الحرق المباشر أو بالتخمر .



وتشكل الطاقة الحيوية مصدراً هاماً للطاقة في معظم الدول ، والجزء الأكبر من استخدام الطاقة الحيوية يكون في الاستهلاك المنزلي خاصة في القرى والأرياف وفي الصناعات التقليدية الأخرى و الاحتياجات الزراعية مثل تجفيف المحاصيل الزراعية وغيرها .



وتكتسب طاقة الكتلة الحيوية أهمية خاصة لأنها طاقة متجددة ويمكن الاعتماد عليها إذا أهتم بالتشجير وتطوير التكنولوجيا بها.



تحويل الكتلة الحيوية إلى وقود :

توجد عدة تقنيات في الدول الغربية وبعض البلدان النامية من أجل الحصول على الطاقة من الكتل الحيوية .

حيث يمكن معالجة هذه المخلفات لإنتاج بدائل البنزين بواسطة التخمر والتقطير لبعض السكر لإنتاج الكحول الأيثيلي ويمكن الحصول على الكحول الأيثيلي من الخشب والغاز وذلك من المعاملة الحرارية للخشب وبقايا المحاصيل الزراعية .

ويمكن تحويل المخلفات الزراعية إلى ميثانول وذلك بتسخينها بمعزل عن الهواء عند درجة حوالي 700 درجة مئوية وهو ما يسمى بعملية البيروليسيس حيث يستخدم الميثانول في الوقت الحاضر كوقود للسيارات .



ويعتقد العلماء والباحثون أن الكتل الحيوية في الدول العربية كافية للوفاء بكامل احتياجاتها من الطاقة لو أحسن استغلالها بطرق ذات كفاءة عالية .

من ذلك يتضح أن التخلص من الكتل الحيوية أمر ضروري وحتمي هذا من جانب أما من الجانب الآخر فهو العائد الاقتصادي المحصل عليه من تدوير تلك النفايات وتحويلها إلى ثروة وطاقة ومواد أولية لعدة صناعات مثل الورق والزجاج والمعادن والسماد وغير ذلك .

وهي بذلك تعتبر مصدراً متجدداً للطاقة بالنسبة للوقود الأحفوري .



كذلك يمكن صناعة نوع من أنواع الطوب ومواد البناء ومواد عازلة والأهم من ذلك هو إنتاج الطاقة أو الوقود الأحفوري أو الطاقة الكهربية .

وهذا هام في الدول الغير نفطية .



وأنواع الوقود المستخلصة من الكتلة الحيوية ، وهو يستخرج من محاصيل الذرة أو السكر. وتجري التجارب باستمرار لإيجاد وسائل اقتصادية لاستخدام الكتلة الحيوية في توليد الكهرباء. وإحدى هذه الطرائق تكون بحجز غاز الميثان المنطلق من المواد النباتية الذابلة وكذلك من المخلفات الحيوانية ومن ثم استخدامه كوقود في الغلايات البخارية. هنالك أيضاً تجارب أخرى تهدف إلى استخدام الأخشاب في صناعة الكهرباء، فحيث تكون صناعة الورق يمكن استعمال الفضلات الخشبية لتوليد طاقة كهربائية تغذي هذه الصناعات نفسها .



أما في بعض الدول العربية لا تزال تستخدم الكتل الحيوية للتدفئة شتاءً من مخلفات الحيوانات من أبقار وماعز، فضلاً عن المخلفات النباتية من المواسم الحقلية. وقد تناقص تدريجاً استخدام هذه المخلفات بأشكالها المختلفة بعد انتشار المدافئ التي تعمل على النفط ، حيث سهولة التعامل معها وتوافر الوقود ورخص سعره إضافة إلى وصول الطاقة الكهربائية إلى المنازل الريفية بسعر زهيد، الأمر الذي شجع الكثيرين على تأمين التدفئة بواسطة الكهرباء. ولإعطاء بعض الأرقام يمكن القول إن استخدامات الكتلة الحية في بعض الدول العربية ممكن أن تكون في المجالات التالية:
1 - استخدامات الطهي وتسخين المياه والتدفئة في المناطق الريفية. 

2 - توليد الكهرباء بالحرق المباشر. وهنا يمكن استغلال المخلفات بكل أشكالها (الصلبة أو السائلة أو الغازية) ونأسف لعدم استطاعتنا إعطاء فكرة عن مجمل الطاقة الكهربائية لعدم توافر معلومات دقيقة عن حجم هذه المخلفات.
3 - إنتاج غاز ذي قيمة حرارية عالية من الفضلات الصلبة علاوة على إنتاج أسمدة ووسائل معالجة التربة.



7- طاقة المد والجزر :

تبين مما سبق أن جميع الطاقات المتوفرة للإنسان تستمد جذورها من الإشعاع الشمسي بشكل أو بآخر ، فالفحم الحجري والنفط والغاز الطبيعي ليست سوى استعادة للطاقة النباتية التي هدرت في العصور الجيولوجية الماضية .

أما الاستطاعة المائية فسببها الأشعة الشمسية التي بخرّت مياه البحر ورفعتها إلى طبقات الجو العالية والطاقة الهوائية ناتجة عن الاختلافات في درجة الحرارة بين طبقات الجو أما حرارة البحار فإنها ناتجة عن تسخين كميات هائلة من مياه المناطق الاستوائية .



وبالرغم من ذلك فهناك حالة شاذة عن المبدأ القائل بأن الشمس هي أصل الطاقة الموجودة على الأرض وهي حالة أخرى عرفت منذ القديم بالرغم من قلة أهميتها أنها :

طاقة المد والجزر المتولدة من جراء دوران الأرض حول نفسها .


----------



## Faresmuradagha (23 يوليو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي الكريم 
بالنجاح والتوفيق
:63:


----------



## ريكوشيه (27 يوليو 2009)

بجد شكرا عالموضوع واعطيتني معلومات ماكنت رح افكر اعرفها وموضوعك جد حلو
يعطيك العافيه


----------



## eng.m.a (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا .................................


----------



## الساحر (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## الساحر (20 أغسطس 2009)

نحن نتظر المزيد....................:75:


----------



## E.YAZAN (21 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية
أغنيتنا بهزا الموضوع


----------



## الساحر (21 أغسطس 2009)

.....................................بالتوفيق..........................


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## اوس علوان (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكر لك اخي على هذا التوضيح وبلتوفيق


----------



## muuner (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*يسلموا يا طيب على هالموضوع*

والله ولا في اجمل من هيك مواضيع يعطيك الف الف عافية


----------



## muuner (7 سبتمبر 2009)

لا تنسى توافينا في كل شئ جديد


----------



## bryar (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للموضوع ونتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## mahmod m (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكر لك اخي


----------



## kreshan (23 فبراير 2010)

*الدعم*

:63:شكرا على ذلك ولاكن نتمنى 
ان تدعمو 
المقالات بالصور


----------



## soul whisper (21 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية ومشكور


----------



## عمر المولى (8 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جيد 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة النجف (21 مايو 2010)

ششششششششششششششششششششششششكراً على هذه المعلومات


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed malik (18 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا 
*


----------



## بشير الهيتي (7 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لمن شاركنا ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## manahil domi (28 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا" للإفادة .......................


----------

